# Transformers without cutouts



## pjg

The xrmrs without cutouts are CSP type (Completely self protected). You can usually see a lever on the side of the can that has an eye in it for a hook switch to open and close it(or reset). In my area they are not being used anymore, so all pole mt'd xfmrs get cutouts


----------



## bobelectric

They have internal fusing.


----------



## htneighbors

In addition, many in the more rural areas (at least in OK) rely on the cutout in the line upstream a ways. We've worked with many like that, where we had to drive 1/4 - 1/2 mile to open the circuits.


----------



## MDShunk

Well, I suppose the bail they're connected to will fuse open at a jillion amps. 

Most of the transformers connected like this are on lines with sectionalizers.


----------



## user4818

Of course after reading this I had to find out what tell tale clues are on a CSP transformer, other than the lack of a cutout of course. 

Conventional:










CSP:










I'm guessing the small knob next to the low voltage bushings is the HV switch?


----------



## frenchelectrican

Peter .,

To answer your question .,, Oui { yes } that is the interal CB inside of the transfomer can.

Some case it will be isolating switch as well.

Most POCO will use standard can much as possible to keep the cost down { they are not too crazy to get specal sized cans due long lead time to get one if necessary }

All the pad mounted have removeable fuselink on the HV section and to get them out you will need hot stick to remove it.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Davdew8

Why do older csp transformers have 2 csp levers on them?


----------

